# two nVidia's = error "code 12" "not enough free resources for it to use"



## jonjan (Dec 29, 2004)

*two nVidia's = error "code 12" "not enough free resources for it to use"*

Hi, 

I'm the proud owner of two Quadro4 NVS 400's, and I'll also be happy once I can fix a glitch with them. 

I had 1 NVS400 installed and 4 crt's worked fine.
I just added another NVS400 today, and it revealed the glitches. 

When I have them both installed: Device Manager.. Display Adapters.. shows an
error "code 12" of "not enough free resources for it to use".
Only 1 of the 4 Quadro NVS' has the error. Oddly, of the 6 monitors I have attached, only 3 of them show the desktop, whereas the previous single NVS card allowed 4 to work.

The one that has the error is at:
PCI Slot 3 (PCI bus 7, device 4, function 0). 
It's 'enabled', and has the driver from 11-15-04 (6.7.2.2).
The Resources tab says "If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.

one more thing... Device Manager shows 9 'default monitors' and 3 'plug and play' monitors. I have only 6 monitors attached, and have only had 6 attached ever to this system. And all of the 9 and 3 above are shown as working properly..

My system is a 925x express chipset (Dell Dimension 8400) (bought 11-21-04)
P4 3.6Ghz
1Gig 533Mhz RAM
350 watts
it has no onboard video

I do investing for the benefit of charity and aid/education groups, so I really hope I can get 2 NVS400's running on this system! :smile: 

Jon

:4-treadmi <- cute


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try switching the card to another pci slot,if you don't have one free try moving it over with another card


----------



## jonjan (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks for the suggestions

I did find the solution. Each card attaches 4 monitors, and I have 2 cards and 6 monitors. All I needed to do was to attach 4 monitors to the top card, and 2 monitors to the bottom card, instead of vice versa.

Fortunately I can put the cards into any of the PCI slots. I keep a free slot underneath each of them, and leave the slot 'door' off, so air can be pulled in underneath each card.

Thank you
Jon

"Remember, if you ever need a helping hand, you'll find one at the end of your arm. As you grow older you will discover that you have two hands. One for helping yourself, the other for helping others." - Sam Levenson


----------



## jonjan (Dec 29, 2004)

*Problem not fixed*

 PROBLEM STILL EXISTS

I just plugged in 2 more monitors, for a total of 8.

and the 2 new monitors don't work, and the same exact error code is present.

Any ideas?
I checked my 'performance' and they all have a lot available.

Has anyone changed their "resources" to fix a "code 12" of "not enough free resources for it to use"?

Ideas are greatly appreciated! I'll be very glad to have this fixed

Jon


----------



## jonjan (Dec 29, 2004)

Okay, all 8 monitors are currently working.

I went to 'my computer'...properties...hardware..hardware manager.... and disabled as many things as I could afford, and now it works.

:smile:


----------

